# The Complete German Shepherd Dog by Milo Denlinger



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I found this book at the used bookstore and picked it up. After reading it, I'm wondering if it's a good basis on the breed even thou the book is written in 1949.
Ever since I decided on getting a GSD I'm trying to read as many breed books as possible so I know the structure guidelines and such. I won't be showing my boy and I have done the research but I feel you can never learn to much.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i've seen the book around in stores but have never actually read it before


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the fourth edition from 1971. I love it for the photos. Man, I sure wish the American lines were still like the GSDs in that book- they are awesome dogs. I think it's a neat book for history's sake. The care section's outdated but it's interesting to see what was the norm back then. 

http://www.pinaclebooks.com/si/061629.html
That's the one I have.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Wow. mine looks soo old compared to that. Lol. Mine is solid black with gold lettering. I was looking for a picture but I can't seem to find one.


----------

